# Vorstellung und Teichplanung



## Eriberto (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Forianer,
mein Name ist Florian. Ich wohne in Niedersachsen, am Ith. Bereits seit gut einem Jahr bin ich eifriger 'Konsument' dieses Forums - tolle Informationsquelle!
Da wir (meine bessere Hälfte und ich) vor drei Jahren in unser Haus gezogen sind und dieses komplett saniert haben und zu diesem Haus ein 'eingewachsener' Garten gehört, stellt sich nun so langsam die Frage des Teichbaus.
Es handelt sich um ein - wie wir finden - schönes altes Haus (Bj. 1947) mit einem Grundstück, das geradezu geschaffen ist, einen Teich zu beheimaten.
Im Moment sieht der Garten noch sehr nach Baustelle aus, da andere Tätigkeiten Priorität hatten (bei Gelegenheit stelle ich mal Fotos ein).
Ich bin gerade mit grundsätzlichen Überlegungen für den Teichbau beschäftigt und würde mich über Anregungen und Tipps freuen...

Ausgangssituation: ich plane am Grundstücksrand einen länglichen Teich in den Abmessungen von ca. 3,5 Meter Breite x 6-7 Meter Länge.
Der Teich soll möglichst naturnah angelegt sein, d.h., ich plane viele Pflanzen und - nachdem er 'eingefahren' ist - einen mäßigen Besatz mit
            - __ Moderlieschen
            - Bitterlinge
            - Teichmuscheln
            - Edelkrebse
Eine Fütterung ist nicht geplant (na ja, vielleicht mal ein bisschen Frolic oder ein hartgekochtes Ei für die Krebse).
Die Umgebungsverhältnisse sind so, dass wir hier reichlich Grundwasser haben - im Keller wird dieses mittels Schwimmerpumpe im Fundamentausschnitt regelmäßig abgepumpt. Einen Brunnen habe ich letztes Jahr begonnen, dieser wird demnächst fertiggestellt. Ausführung Bohrbrunnen, Teufe 8,30 Meter unter Geländeoberkante, Brunnenrohr (blau) DN115, Wasserstand (derzeit) 0,7 Meter unter GOK (Geländeoberkante), 2 Meter Filterstrecke (0,3mm Schlitzweite) -theoretische Entnahmekapzität ~3,8 m³/Stunde. Den Brunnen würde ich mittels Tiefbrunnenpumpe für Garten- und Teichbewässerung verwenden. Wir haben hier sehr bindigen Boden, d.h., bis ca. 4m Lehm-, Schluff.
Der Teich wird als Folienteich mit anschließender vollflächiger Vermörtelung ausgeführt (ich mag keine Folie sehen), da mir dies sehr gut gefällt und ich darin erhebliche Vorteile sehe. Die Teichtiefe soll bei geplant 1,2 bis 1,5 m an der tiefsten Stelle liegen, was mich auch gleich zu meiner ersten Frage bringt:

1. Da ich ja einen hohen (oder niedrigen, je nach Perspektive) Wasserstand habe, sehe ich das Problem      auf mich zukommen, dass ich bei Anlage des Teiches auf Wasser stoßen werde (k.A. in welcher Tiefe). Haltet ihr es für - den Laien - technisch machbar in einer Teichgrube mit drückendem Wasser eine Folie zu verlegen? Natürlich würde ich versuchen, in der Bauphase das Wasser abzupumpen.

2. Geplant ist, den Teich in diesem Sommer fertigzustellen, d.h., Anlage, Vermörtelung, nach Abbinden Befüllung, PH-Wert-Messung (ggfs. Abbumpen), Bepflanzung, wenn bis dahin gut, zum Winter Besatz mit Sömmerlingen (vorher __ Schnecken, Daphnien, vielleicht __ Muscheln). Die Verbundmatte von NG ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein wenig zu teuer, weshalb ich folgenden Aufbau plane: Grube ausgelegt mit Vlies (500gr./m²), darauf Folie (PVC - 1 bis 1,5mm), Armierungsgewebe ggfs. nach Artlake erste Schicht (Klebe- und Armierungsmörtel (zementös), zweite Schicht Beton (Portland-Zement + Sand 0-4mm). Was haltet ihr von diesem Aufbau, insbesondere dass ich plane kein Vlies unter das Armierungsgewebe (sprich auf die Folie) aufzubringen?

3. Der Teich soll - möglichst - naturnah sein, d.h., ich möchte keine großartige Filterung mit Filterkeller und dergleichen. Ich plane eigentlich den Einbau von zwei Lufthebern an zwei Stellen im Teich, um ein bisschen Bewegung reinzubringen und ggfs. einen Bodenablauf auf der Folie (im Mörtel) in Form eines KG-Rohrs (DN100). Mir ist klar, dass ich dann wohl irgendwie den Mulm entfernen müsste. Als Substrat am Grund (Tief- und Flachwasserzone) plane ich Sand mit ggfs. Lehm vom Aushub vermengt. Ich möchte keine Seerosen oder __ Lotus, auch hier stehe ich eher auf heimische Gewächse. Eure Meinung hierzu?

So, das soll es fürs erste gewesen sein. Ich freue mich auf eure Meinungen und Anregungen. Für die konkrete Planung muss ich mal ein paar Fotos mit dem geplanten Teichgrundriss erstellen.
Gruß
Florian

P.S.: ich habe das Wasser aus dem Brunnen noch nicht gemessen. Dürfte aber ziemlich hart sein.


----------



## Tanny (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Florian,
 erstmal willkommen bei den Teichverrückten 

Ein tolles, spannendes Projekt, was Du da planst 

Ich bin technisch nicht versiert, aber wenn ich lese, welche Teichgröße Du planst,
was für Pflanzen und Fiscvhe Du Dir vorstellst, dann denke ich, brauchst Du überhaupt keine Technik.

Im Garten meiner Mutter ist ein Teich mit ähnlichen Abmessungen (Tiefe weiss ich nicht - wenn, dann eher etwas tiefer).

Dieser Teich ist von den Vorbesitzern und seit meine Mutter dort vor 10 Jahren eingezogen ist, hat sie teichtechnisch
nie irgendetwas an Pflege unternommen (nicht einmal Wasser zu laufen lassen).

Technik ist ebenfalls überhaupt keine im Einsatz.

Einzig der Gärtner bekommt einmal im jahr Order, die Pflanzen, die sich im Teich zu sehr ausbreiten, wieder auf eine kleine Fläche zu begrenzen. (Meine Mama sieht auch gerne noch Wasser).

Ich habe da zwar noch nie Fische drin gesehen, aber der Baumschneider hat mehrere Schwärme vom Apfelbaum aus gesehen.
Außerdem ist der __ Reiher täglich mehrere Stunden da - es muss also satt zu essen drin sein.

Außerdem gibt es dort eine unendliche Vielfalt an __ Libellen, Fröschen, __ Kröten etc.

m.E. ist das Teichklima absolut perfekt (da schwimmen nicht einmal im Frühjahr Algen auf der Oberfläche - ich bin neidisch!)

Insofern:
aufgrund dieser Beobachtungen würde ich meinen - anlegen und einfach in Ruhe lassen wird Dir vermutlich
den perfekten Naturteich bescheren?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eriberto (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,

Danke für das Willkommen und die ermunternden Worte!
Ich habe ja nun schon viel gelesen - insbesondere im hiesigen Forum und meine auch, dass so ein Teich eine absolute Bereicherung darstellt. Ich freue mich jetzt schon die relativ zahlreichen Vögel in meinem Garten zu beobachten. Ein paar brüten hier auch (Amseln und Meisen habe ich schon ausgemacht), weitere Arten (Singdrossel, Rotkehlchen, Sperling) sind auch häufig zu sehen - Fledermäuse haben auch schon im - damals noch offenen - Windfang übernachtet und ziehen in der Dämmerung ihre Kreise. Die Vorstellung diesen mit einem Teich 'eine Spielwiese' und vielleicht sogar eine zusätzliche Nahrungsquelle zu bieten, bestärkt mich in meinem Vorhaben.
Was den Besatz angeht, bin ich auch zuversichtlich, dass das ganz gut passt und sich die Bewohner vertragen und ganz gut ergänzen werden. Gewünscht wäre halt ein System mit möglichst wenig 'Eingriffsbedarf', dass sich weitestgehend selbst reguliert. Klares Wasser wäre schön - ist glaube ich bei richtigem Mix realisierbar - vorrangig geht es mir aber um weitestgehende Natürlichkeit.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es nachher noch eine 'Luftaufnahme' von der geplanten Ecke zu erstellen und schematisch einzuzeichnen, wie ich mir das so vorstelle.
Bis dahin.
Gruß
Florian

P.S.: weiß jemand von euch, wie ich die Angaben in meinem Profil aktualisieren kann ? Habe ja noch gar keinen Teich und die Angaben stimmen auch nicht so ganz. Editierbar scheint das aber nicht zu sein...


----------



## Tanny (8. Mai 2015)

Wenn Du auf der Forumsseite bist, ist oben rechts in der Leiste
Dein Username, Unterhaltungen und Hinweise.

Wenn Du mit dem cursor auf Deinen Namen gehst, klappt ein Menü aus, über das Du dann
in die verschiedenen Bereiche Deines Profils zwecks Änderung gehen kannst.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eriberto (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,

manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht . Sei aufs herzlichste bedankt!
@all
Ich bin gerade dabei meinen Brunnen 'anzupumpen', die Wassersäule fällt schon jetzt - bei ca. 3m³ Pumpenleistung - kaum ab  und erreicht nach abschalten der Pumpe nach ca. 45 Sekunden wieder den alten Stand. Das ist ein gutes Zeichen, dann dürfte einer zukünftigen Brunnenbefüllung mit 'gutem Ith-Wasser' nichts mehr im Wege stehen .
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Eriberto (9. Mai 2015)

Kurze Wasserstandsmeldung: ich habe gestern den Brunnen noch ordentlich 'angelernt'. Das Teil bringt Wasser ohne Ende.
Nachdem ich ca. 7-8 Pumpgänge à maximal 10 Minuten - jeweils mit Pausen dazwischen - durchgeführt hatte, war der Pegel immer noch nicht gesunken. Ich habe dann mal abgepumptes Wasser in einem weissen Tuppermeßbecher gefüllt, stehen lassen - kein Sand erkennbar - und anschließend durch ein mit Küchenpapier ausgelegtes Sieb geschüttet. Und, was soll ich sagen, nicht ein Körnchen Sand . Das Wasser war auch bereits nach einigen Pumpgängen so klar, dass ich versucht war, dieses zu kosten. Ich gab dann aber doch dem ebenfalls gekühlten Einbecker Landbier den Vorzug.
Selbst eine Stunde durchpumpen führte nicht zu einem Absenken des Pegels.
Wenn ich die Pumpe einschalte, fällt der Wasserspiegel im Rohr von -0,7m auf -2,1m (unter GOK), sobald ich diese ausschalte steigt der Pegel binnen 45 Sekunden (mit Stoppuhr gemessen) im Rohr wieder auf den Stand von -0,7m.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Florian, 

ich habe den oben von mir erwähnten Teich heute mal fotografiert - dann ist es leichter vorstellbar  - hier findest Du die Fotos und Infos: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturteich-10-jahre-ohne-aufwändige-pflege.44165/

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eriberto (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,

das ist ja schon mehr ein See, denn ein Teich . Sehr schön und sieht auch sehr natürlich aus. Den __ Enten scheint's ja ebenfalls zu gefallen...
Ganz so groß wird meiner dann doch nicht werden.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Florian,



Eriberto schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Pumpe einschalte, fällt der Wasserspiegel im Rohr von -0,7m auf -2,1m (unter GOK), sobald ich diese ausschalte steigt der Pegel binnen 45 Sekunden (mit Stoppuhr gemessen) im Rohr wieder auf den Stand von -0,7m.



Das ist super für den Brunnen aber schlecht für den Teichbau. Ich hoffe, dass bei mir der Wasserspiegel auch noch fällt. 
Bei drückendem Grundwasser kannst du keine Folie in den Teich bringen. Manche denken ja, dass das Wasser oberhalb der Folie das Wasser unterhalb der Folie verdrängt. 
Das ist aber nicht so. Du wirst da nicht um eine Senkung des Grundwasserspiegels rumkommen (wenn der Teichboden unterhalb des natürlichen Grundwasser liegt).

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Eriberto (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Carlo,
ja, ich hoffe ja auch noch, dass auf wundersame Weise an der geplanten Stelle das Wasser niedriger steht. Ansonsten müsste ich ein wenig warten, bis der Grundwasserspiegel in einer Trockenperiode soweit fällt, dass ich tief genug komme. Zweite Idee: Auskoffern, schauen wie es mit dem Wasser aussieht und ggf. an der tiefsten Stelle einen Eimer/Mörtelkübel eingraben, seitlich eine Rinne in die Teichwand (hier sehr bindiger Boden Lehm / Schluff bis ca. 4m) nach oben legen und in dieser Rinne einen Saugschlauch mit Saugkorb bis in den Mörtelkübel führen. Abpumpen, Folie rein, Mörteln und Schlauch wieder ziehen. Über die Rinne abschließend Beton reingießen, so dass der Hohlraum aufgefüllt wird. Ob das so klappen könnte, steht auf einem anderen Blatt .
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen... ansonsten Spundwände setzen. Irgendwie komme ich schon zu meinem Teich .
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Eriberto (10. Mai 2015)

Ich hänge noch mal einen dran, zum Thema Grundwasserspiegel: nachdem ich ein wenig gegoogelt habe, folgende Überlegung. Ich plane, neben dem vorhandenen Brunnen (ca. 3,8m³ Entnahmeleistung) einen weiteren Brunnen für eine Schwengelpumpe und ggf. Saugpumpe an anderer Stelle im Garten (relativ dicht am geplanten Teich). Dieser Brunnen wird ebenfalls vorgebohrt bis auf ca. 8m Teufe und anschließend ein vorhandenes 1 1/4 Zoll Rohr 6m + Rammfilterverlängerung 1m + Rammfilterspitze 1,3m reingestellt. 
Wenn ich nun die Grube für den Teich ausschachte und auf besagtes Problem stoße, könnte ich ja beide Brunnen anzapfen, d.h., den Bohrbrunnen mit Tiefbrunnenpumpe mit ca. 3,5m³/Stunde und den 'Rammbrunnen' mit ca. 1,5-1,8m³/Stunde. Dies dürfte u.U. schon ausreichen, den Wasserstand in der Tecihgrube soweit zu senken, um die Teichfolie verlegen zu können und im Tiefbereich den Boden zu betonieren (Pumpen derweil weiter laufen lassen, versteht sich). Optional könnte auch noch zusätzlich aus der Teichgrube abgesaugt werden.
Da der Teich ohnehin vermörtelt werden soll, würde das ganz gut in meine Planung passen. Ich habe noch reichlich Armierungsgewebe, sowie einige Estrichgitter auf Halde liegen, welche ich hierfür verwenden würde.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Eriberto (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

nach doch etwas längerer Pause möchte ich mal wieder von meinem Projekt und den - kleinen - Fortschritten berichten:
untätig war ich in den letzten Monaten nicht. Wir/ich habe(n) zwei Terrassen 'gegründet' (Unterbau erstellt) und mit Platten (80x40x4,2cm) belegt. Ferner ca. 100 m² Pflaster verlegt (hierfür Unterbau (Mineralgemisch + Splitt) erstellt) und im Zuge dieser Arbeiten einen vorhandenen Bagger zum Auskoffern der geplanten Teichgrube verwendet.

Ich stelle mal ein paar Bilder ein:
             

Von links nach rechts:
Im ersten Bild ist mein bepflanzter Wall zu erkennen, vor diesem haben wir einen Graben von derzeit ca. 1,1m Tiefe ausgehoben. Hier soll später mittels Luftheber das Wasser aus dem tiefen Bereich (5tes Bild von links) angesaugt werden und in Grabenbereich gepumpt werden. Ich plane in diesem Graben mit Natursteinen (Bruchsteine) ein oder zwei Einfassungen zu erstellen (ca. 80 cm breit, Höhe etwas über Wasserspiegel) in die nachher Substrat (Feinkies oder so) gefüllt wird und Pflanzen eingesetzt werden. Diese sollen 'durchströmbar' erstellt werden, d.h., das gepumpte Wasser kann in den Teichbereich zurückströmen, etwaige Verunreinigungen (Blätter, Mulm etc.) sollen aber 'hängen bleiben'.
Das zweite Bild zeigt den rechten Bereich mit Tiefwasserzone und flach ansteigendem Ufer. (Die Folie dient im Moment als Unkrautschutz, da dieses sich nach den Baggerarbeiten massivst ausbreitete, nach Fertigstellung des Teiches soll u.a. Rollrasen verlegt werden). Das dritte Bild zeigt den linken 'Abschluss' des Grabenbereiches, das vierte den derzeitigen Übergang vom Graben in den tiefen Bereich. Hier plane ich den Graben noch auf dieselbe Tiefe, wie die Tiefzone des Hauptbereiches (ca. -1,5m) auszuschachten, um ein Querrohr/Ansaugrohr für den Luftheber auf Grund legen zu können.. Im fünften Bild ist die Tiefwasserzone zu sehen (ca. -1,5m). Meine Befürchtung, drückendes Grundwasser vorzufinden, war unbegründet, der Boden ist mergelig/tonig und sehr dicht. Zwischenzeitig hatte ich schon einen Wasserstand von ca. 50cm in dem Becken (nur Regen), der nun erst mal wieder abgetrocknet/verdunstet ist. Das sechste und siebte Bild zeigt den großen Bereich der teils beschattet unterhalb meiner Ramschecke (dort habe ich Baumwurzeln und Astabschnitte 'verklappt') - ganz rechts - liegt. Dort wachsen eine Magnolie, eine Blutpflaume und eine __ Sauerkirsche und ganz in der Ecke noch eine kleine __ Eibe.
Nun habe ich noch drei Fragen: zum Thema Luftheber. Haltet ihr es für möglich einen poor-mans' Filter (so man das so nennen möchte) auf diese Art zu realisieren, dass aus dem Tiefbereich (Bild 5) ein waagerechtes Rohr (DN110-DN160 - KG) in die linke Ecke des Filtergrabens geführt wird, dort dann das Steigrohr (ca. 1,5m Höhe) und ich auf diesem Wege eine Grobfilterung realisieren kann ? Geplant ist, wie gesagt, minimaler Besatz mit ca. 20 __ Moderlieschen, 10 Bitterlinge, 6-8 Teichmuscheln und 10-20 Edelkrebse (zukünftig, als Sömmerlinge zu besorgen), so dass ich eigentlich nur ein bisschen Bewegung in den Teich bringen will.
Ach ja, die Wände des Grabens zum Wall hin und im Tiefbereich zum Wall hin plane ich mit Natursteinen in Form einer Trockenmauer (die teilweise im Wasser steht) zu 'verkleiden' (dahinter Vlies+Folie+Vlies+Vermörtelung), so könnte ich später gestalterisch ein paar schöne Ideen umsetzen (Nachfüllwasser von oben über die Steinmauer einfliessen lassen usw.), eine ordentlich Gründung des Ganzen (Fundament am Boden und Zwischenstufe in den Wall) versteht sich.
Zum Thema Folie: ich wollte mir diese im Rastermaß erstellen lassen, komme aber wohl nicht umhin, mir zwei Teile erstellen zu lassen, um den Übergang im Bild 5 erstellen zu können, da man wohl schwerlich in einem Stück um die Ecke (des Walls) kommt und diese anschließend zu verschweißen (Heissluft). Oder habt ihr eine bessere Idee?
Abschließend zum Thema Randbefestigung: im vorderen Bereich möchte ich, um auf die gewünschte Höhe zu kommen eine Einfassung aus Schalungssteinen setzen. Reicht eine Gründung dieser ca. 1 Lage hohen Schalsteinmauer mit ca. 50 cm KG-Rohrstücken und Eisen in die Tiefe aus ? Oder habt ihr hierfür ebenfalls Tipps ?

Zum Schluss noch ein paar Bilder von der Baggeraktion:


----------



## mitch (11. Aug. 2015)

Hi Florian,

ja dieses "L" Problem habe/kenne ich auch, wie wäre es mit einer Trennmauer mit einem Steg darauf der die Mauer verdeckt
==> 2 Teiche / 2 Folien = nix kleben/schweißen, is doch   oder

dein LH kann dann ja unten über einen Flansch aus dem großen ansaugen, und oben läuft das wasser durch den Graben wieder in den großen zurück (siehe unten)

bei 150cm tiefe wird einiges durch den LH gehen (ca. 10 - 15 m³/h) 



das sind meine 2



 verbunden mit 

 die anderen bilder dazu findest du dort ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/229952/


----------



## Eriberto (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Mitch,

besten Dank für Deine Vorschläge ! Hm, so ganz kann ich mich mit dem Gedanken einer Trennmauer und Flanschdurchführung nicht anfreunden . Ich glaube ich tendiere eher zum 'stückeln und schweißen', nichts für ungut .
In manchen Dingen - viel zu wenige laut meiner besseren Hälfte - bin ich bestrebt, das subjektive Optimum zu erreichen. So haben wir z.B. vor dem Haus (Nebeneingang) einen Revisionsschacht mit bekannt 'hübschem' Deckel. Erst war die Idee drum herum zu pflastern. Da mich das Teil aber dermaßen stört, werden ich den Schacht oben abflexen und eine quadratische Wanne (Innenmaß passend zum Pflastermaß) erstellen / schweißen (anschließend verzinken), bepflastern und mit dieser den Schacht verstecken.
Dann denke ich, kann ich ja durchaus, wie geplant, fortfahren...
Ich berichte weiter...
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Eriberto (11. Aug. 2015)

Noch mal ich. Für die, die es interessiert: ich bin gerade dabei meinen zweiten Brunnen zu bohren. Wie zuvor schon mal beschrieben, habe ich ja noch aus meinen Brunnenbau-Anfangszeiten eine Rohrtour hier liegen (6m 1 1/4" verzinktes Rohr + 1m Filterverlängerung + Rammfilter 1,3m), also eigentlich ein Rammbrunnen. Habe mir noch mal die BT360 mit Bohrern geliehen und bin bereits auf 6m Tiefe. Geplant 8m, so dass ich die Rohrtour komplett einstellen kann. Den großzügigegn Ringraum (derzeit ca. DN200 mm) werde ich mit Kies auffüllen. Dürfte ebenfalls ordentlich Wasser geben .
Angeschlossen werden soll eine vorhandene Schwengelpumpe und ggf. eine Saugpumpe. Näheres (Bilder und bisher 1 Video) in meiner Brunnenbaudoku (siehe Signatur).
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Eriberto (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,
nun endlich mal wieder ein Update in Sachen meines Teichbaus.
Zwischenzeitlich ist doch etwas passiert, was ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.
             
Bild 1: Stand heute, die Schalsteinmauer ist letzte Woche fertig geworden. 6 Lagen à 25cm = Höhe 1,5m. Die dreireihige KS-Mauer habe ich heute annähernd fertig gestellt, um insgesamt über die Höhe des geplanten Wasserspiegels zu kommen. Nicht perfekt, aber auch kein statisch hochrelevantes Bauwerk .
Bild 2: leichter Schwenk nach rechts. Man sieht den noch in der Baugrube befindlichen Mischer und meine Steg-Konstruktion, um auf die Schalsteinmauer zu kommen.
Bild 3: letzter Schwenk nach rechts.
Bild 4: Blick von rechts nach links. Ursprünglich wollte ich den Beton 'oben' mischen und mittels Rampe nach unten befördern. Das hat mal so gar nicht funktioniert, weshalb ich das ganze Geraffel in die Teichgrube geschafft habe und dort zweireihig gegossen habe (immer zwei Reihen aufgestellt, mit ordentlich Eisen drin (horizontal und vertikal)). Ergo drei Durchgänge mit jeweils 2 Reihen à 13 Steine / Reihe.
Bild 5: ich hoffe man erkennt a.) die geplanten Flachwasserbereiche / Pflanzzonen und b.) den 'schrägen' - hoffentlich Muscheltauglichen - Anstieg aus der Tiefwasserzone in den flachen Bereich (ca. 30°).
Bild 6: heute habe ich die KS-Mauer in zweiter und dritter Reihe gemauert. Wenn trocken und kein Regen in Sicht, folgt das Stückchen, wo jetzt noch der Leiter-Steg liegt. Statisch dient mir die Chose lediglich dazu den dahinter liegenden Wall abzufangen. Ferner beabsichtige ich, die Kombi aus Vlies + Folie + Vlies eventuell mittels Klemm-Profil an, bzw. auf der Mauer zu befestigen, um diese vor dem vermörteln zu fixieren.
Bild 7: dort hinten, wo die Gardena steht, ist mein 'Filterbereich'. Geplant ist, einen Luftheber (im Schacht) dorthin zu setzen, wo derzeit der Porenbetonstein im Wasser/Schlamm liegt. Dieser bereich ist ca. 2m ausgekoffert (ein bisschen was ist da neulich reingerutscht, muss ich wieder freischaufeln). Von dort soll ein KG 100 Rohr in den Bereich wo jetzt noch der Mischer steht führen und dort 'ansaugen'. Das Wasser würde ich Richtung Gardena-Pumpe leiten und diesen Bereich z.B. mittels Trockenmauer 'grob' abtrennen. In diesen Bereich sollen zehrende Pflanzen und dort könnte man auch gut keschern / abfischen..
Wie die aufmerksame Leserin / der aufmerksame Leser vielleicht schon bemerkt hat, habe ich auf der 'Gartenseite' einen Ringanker, ebenfalls aus 17,5er Schalsteinen erstellt (vor ca. 8 Wochen). In diesem ist ebenfalls ordentlich Eisen enthalten (neulich fuhr der Bagger (2,5 to.) über den Anker und dieser knackte kein Stück. Ich plane, die Folie über diesen Anker zu führen, auf der Gartenseite in ca. Spatenbreite (teilweise auch etwas mehr) ca. 20cm tief auszuheben und dort eine Sumpfzone anzulegen (gleichzeitig Kapilarsperre) .
Die Tiefe beträgt im Bereich des Lufthebers ca. 2m, rechts davon im Bereich der Schalsteinmauer bis zum Mischer ca. 1,8m und in den 'Flachwasserzonen' derzeit ca. 50-60cm.
Die Gestaltung der Pflanzzone plane ich nach dem Artlake-System mit Styropor/Styrodur (Perimeterplatten) durchzuführen. Die Vermörtelung erfolgt mit Putz- und Mauersand + Zement + Fasern + Fliesenkleber + Armierungsgewebe (auf Vlies 300gr.). Abschließend plane ich mit Klebe- und Armierungsmörtel (weiß) eine eingefärbte Deckschicht (sandsteinfarben mit Okker) aufzutragen. Als Substrat plane ich eine mindestens 10cm starke Schicht aus gewaschenem Sand (u.a. wegen der __ Muscheln) in den Tiefbereichen und in den Pflanzzonen eine Auffüllung mit gewaschenem Sand.
Ergänzend noch zwei Bilder meiner 'Drainage':
   
Ich habe ja das 'Problem' eines recht hohen Grundwasserstandes. Dies führt dazu, dass meine Teichgrube 'absaufen' würde, würde ich nicht abpumpen.
Da ich ja vermörteln möchte und drückendes Wasser unter der Folie kontraproduktiv wäre, brauchte ich eine Entwässerung. Für den Fall der Fälle, dass ich später mal, wenn alles fertig ist, den Teich - warum auch immer - abpumpen muss, wollte ich mir eine Möglichkeit der späteren Drainage erhalten.
Daher habe ich ein 300er KG-Rohr im Wall - hinter der Schalsteinmauer - eingelassen (geschlitzt) und derzeit in diesem eine Schmutzwasserpumpe mit Schwimmer positioniert, die das drückende Wasser abpumpt. Nach Fertigstellung wird das KG-Rohr (derzeit 2 x 1m eingebracht (weiterer Meter vorhanden) mit einem vorhandenen Stülpdeckel (KG300) verschlossen und 'getarnt'. Falls ich später mal ran muss, kein Problem.

Nun habe ich aber natürlich auch noch zwei, drei Fragen :

Frage 1: der Teich hat eine L-Form, was ja für das Folie verlegen `nicht so günstig ist'. Ich plane mir die Folie auf Rastermaß fertigen zu lassen und liebäugele mit folgendem Anbieter:http://www.teichfolie-onlineshop.de...chfolie-1-0mm-schwarz-im-Rastermass::417.html . Hat jemand a.) Erfahrungen mit diesem Anbieter und b.) der Knick des L ist ja auch der tiefe Bereich. Ich stelle mir das doch recht problematisch vor. Ich würde dem Anbieter vorab Fotos schicken und erfragen, wo ich noch überall messen soll. Irgendwelche Tipps bez. Messen ?

Frage 2: den Luftheber möchte ich im Schacht erstellen. Ich habe noch reichlich KG-Rohr in DN110 rumliegen, welches ich für das 'Saugrohr' verwenden wollen würde. Welche Dimension für den Schacht würdet ihr empfehlen und reicht bei DN110 eine Druckdose oder sollte es ein Tellerbelüfter sein ? Bitte immer unter der Prämisse, dass es ein naturnaher Teich mit geringem Fischbesatz (__ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge) + Muscheln + __ Edelkrebs werden soll und keine weitere Pump- oder Filtertechnik Anwendung finden wird.

So, das soll es erst mal gewesen sein. Freue mich auf eure Kommentare, Anregungen und Tipps
Gruß
Florian

P.S.: ach ja, Maße des Teichs - ungefähr - Breite ca. 15m, größte 'Länge' ca. 4m.


----------



## jule (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Florian, 

darf ich fragen warum ihr so nah an der Grundstückskante seid? Also kommst du von der Seite gar nicht an den Teich oder täuscht das auf den Bildern? Wir haben den Teich ja mit Haus gekauft, ich habe mich nie mit der Planung beschäftigt, aber ich hasse die Stelle wo ich nicht dran komm und meiner ist nicht so breit wie der von euch 

Aber was ich dir eigentlich schreiben wollte  - Erfahrungen mit "Gartenfolie onlineshop" gibt es und wenn du es genau so oben in die Suche eingibst, findest du es auch (ich kann den Link hier leider nicht setzen ) 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## Eriberto (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Jule,
das mit der Grundstücksgrenze stimmt, ist aber bewußt so gewählt. Wie vielleicht erkennbar ist, sind unsere Nachbarn (eine Schule à la Montessori) auch nicht gerade die 'Unkrautvernichter', sprich, da wächst `ne Menge rüber. Stört mich aber nur bedingt. Als ich den Ringanker fertiggestellt habe, musste ich 'feststellen', dass im Wall ein Zaunkönig sein Nest gebaut hat (in einem Wühlmausloch/-bau vom letzten Jahr), weshalb ich erst mal Zwangspause machen musste. Man kommt noch am Zaunfundament in den Bereich, ansonsten würde ich, wenn erst mal Wasser im Teich, per Luftmatratze 'rankommen'.
Konkret, um Deine Frage zu beantworten: der Rest des Gartens ist nicht so groß, weshalb ich bis zur Grundstücksgrenze gegangen bin...
Zum Thema Folie: mich interessiert insbesondere, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit Folie im Rastermaß hat.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## mitch (16. Juni 2016)

Eriberto schrieb:


> Hat jemand a.) Erfahrungen mit diesem Anbieter


Hallo Florian, meine Folie/Vlies ist von denen, hab ich selbst abgeholt das es ned allzu weit von mir weg ist - nette Leute und guter Preis
zur Folie im Raster kann ich nix sagen  aber zum LH schon:  DN110 und eine Druckdose reicht aus,

Der LH steht doch im Teich oder täuscht das, da bräuchtest du ja keinen Schacht da ja direkt aus dem Teich (genau diese tiefe ecke) angesaugt werden kann - ned erst rohre unten nach vorne legen. wenn das Wasser aus der Pflanzzone weiter vorne wieder in den Teich läuft ist das doch optimal.

das wird bestimmt ein tolles "Wässerchen"


----------



## Eriberto (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo mitch,
Danke für Deine Info bez. LH und potentiellem Folienlieferanten.
Hast schon Recht! Ich könnte auch ohne 'Umwege' direkt ansaugen...
Ich dachte halt, da ich noch ca. 5 x 2m KG-Rohr in DN110 habe ... 
Was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen, ich plane ggf. am kurzen Schenkel des L`s einen weiteren Luftheber (mit etwas Höhenförderung='Wasserfall') vielleicht in DN50 oder 70 mit vielleicht 20-30cm Förderhöhe, um ein wenig Strömung in den Teich zu bringen. Diese Strömung würde ggf. (hoffentlich) etwaigen Schmodder in Richtung großem Lufheber 'treiben'.
Das Wetter ist 'geplant' die nächsten Tage dürftig. Insofern werde ich wohl weder großartig weitermachen können, noch ein Aufmaß erstellen können.
Ich schreibe morgen mal die Fa. an und berichte dann..
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Eriberto (17. Juni 2016)

Sodele,
heute Morgen habe ich zuvor verlinktem Anbieter eine Email mit meinem Anliegen gesendet und sehr zügig eine Antwort erhalten, welche ich mit euch teilen möchte:

"angesichts der komplexen Form Ihres Teiches empfehlen wir dringend, die Folie nicht im Vorfeld zu kaufen. Bitte lassen Sie die Folie nach Fertigstellung des Beckens vor Ort einschweißen. Ansonsten sehe ich keine zufriedenstellende Möglichkeit für die Anfertigung einer Folie."

Klare Ansage, die ich schon befürchtet hatte . Unabhängig davon vielen Dank an den Anbieter für die zügige und ehrliche Antwort!
Jetzt heißt es überlegen... Schweißen lassen, selber 'probieren' ??
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## tosa (17. Juni 2016)

Lass schweißen, ist manchmal gar nicht so teuer und du hast Garantie auf die Leistung.


----------



## Eriberto (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo Torsten,
ja, ich tendiere auch dazu es vom Fachmann machen zu lassen, bevor ich irgendwelche Experimente wage...

Frage: Garantie hin oder her. Nach dem Schweißen und vor dem Vermörteln macht es ja wohl Sinn den Teich einmal vollaufen zu lassen, um zu schauen ob alles dicht ist oder ?
Gruß
Florian


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

Eriberto schrieb:


> nach dem Schweißen und vor dem Vermörteln macht es ja wohl Sinn den Teich einmal vollaufen zu lassen, um zu schauen ob alles dicht ist oder ?


 sonst kann ja nix nachgebessert werden, im Fall der Fälle. Willst du dann den ganzen Teich ausmaueren oder nur die Randbereiche ?


----------



## tosa (17. Juni 2016)

Du musst auf jeden Fall einmal vollmachen, auf den Folien ist meistens so ein Film von der Produktion, ich Spüle den immer runter, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieser gesund ist.

Wenn Sie eingeschweißt ist stellt sich mir die Frage warum du das noch vermörteln willst?


----------



## Eriberto (17. Juni 2016)

O.K., dann schaue ich mal, wo ich einen Profi 'auftuen' kann.
@mitch: Jawoll komplett von oben bis unten soll vermörtelt werden.
@tosa: Ich finde Folie selten hässlich - möchte ich nicht sehen - und im Umkehrschluss eine ggf. eingefärbte Vermörtelung (Richtung Sandstein - Ocker) schön anzuschauen. Ändern werde ich an dem Teich nie etwas, daher kann das ruhig 'in Beton gegossen' werden.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## tosa (17. Juni 2016)

Ok, aber die Folie und auch die vermörtelung nehmen innerhalb von Wochen einen biobehältern an, meistens sieht man dann nicht mehr viel von....

Gib mal deine plz, vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen Schweisser in der nähe


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

Hi Florian, 
schreib dem @toschbaer (Friedhelm) doch mal ne PN der wohnt doch fast bei dir ums eck und kennt doch bestimmt jemanden der das machen könnte,


----------



## Eriberto (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo Torsten,
das ist mir klar. Aber da ich ja nach Artlake auch die Pflanzbereiche und das Ufer gestalten will, sollen diese Bereiche auf jeden Fall 'schick' vermörtelt werden...
Baumaterial habe ich auch noch reichlich (Zement, Armierungsgewebe, Putzsand, Betonfasern usw.).
31863. Hameln 15km, Hildesheim 30km und Hannover 40km.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Eriberto (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo mitch,
guter Tipp, Danke! Ich habe noch eine Option vor Ort - von einem Kumpel der Cousin macht das wohl hauptberuflich. Der wohnt dann wirklich um die Ecke. Den werde ich mal versuchen, zu kontakten.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

Eriberto schrieb:


> von einem Kumpel der Cousin macht das wohl hauptberuflich


na, was willste mehr  ausser mehr Ecken im Teich


----------



## Eriberto (21. Juni 2016)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: ich plan(t)e ja u.a. Teichmuscheln und Bitterlinge einzusetzen. Nach reichlicher Lektüre bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher. Da die von den __ Muscheln, zwecks Fortpflanzung freigegebenen Glochidien an vorhandenen Fischen parasitieren, dürfte das, zumal in einem so begrenztem Gewässer, eine nicht unerhebliche Belastung für 'fischige' Bewohner (__ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge) darstellen. Wie steht ihr dazu ?

Für den Fall, dass meine Bedenken überwiegen, liefe es dann wohl nur auf Moderlieschen und Edelkrebse hinaus...
Gruß
Florian


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Florian,


Eriberto schrieb:


> Teichmuscheln und Bitterlinge


eigentlich die natürlichste Sache der Welt, nur die Frage die sich stellt - finden später auch alle Muschelnachkommen genug Nahrung. Wenn sich die eine Art vermehren soll brauchst du halt auch die andere. 
Warum eigentlich eine "nicht unerhebliche Belastung"?. Meinst das die Bitterlinge alle von den vielen kleinen "Vampirmuscheln" leergesaugt werden 

Wikipedia: "Während dieses parasitischen Stadiums ernähren sich die Glochidien von dem Gewebe des Wirtes, ohne großen Schaden anzurichten."

http://www.weichtiere.at/Muscheln/index.html?/Muscheln/glochidien.html


----------



## Eriberto (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo mitch,
sei aufs herzlichste bedankt! Die Passage hatte ich glatt überlesen.. .
Da kein Filter geplant und auch keine Scheu vor grünem Wasser vorhanden, denke ich, die __ Muscheln hätten es - verhältnismäßig - gut bei mir...
Die Frage ist halt, was mute ich meinem 'Gewässer' zu ? Eigentlich war die Idee, bei den ganzen 'Piepsies' die hier so rumfleuchen (Zaunkönig, Rotkehlchen, Amseln, Blaumeisen, Grünfinken, Krähen, El(s)tern usw.), diesen und den Bewohnern der aquatischen Region (__ Kröten, __ Salamander usw.) ein Zuhause zu bieten und sich selbst - als stiller Beobachter - weitestgehend rauszuhalten.
Ich fange, nach dem 'tollen' Wetter erst mal wieder an und berichte Euch hier...
Gruß
Florian


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo Florian,
ohne Fische hast Du einen schönen Teich mit vielen interessanten Bewohnern, mit Fischen fehlen davon viele sichtbar (und sind etliche reduziert). Die __ Muscheln graben sich eher ein, und leben vom Nahrungsangebot im Teichboden. Grünes Wasser bereitet denen sogar Probleme, wenn es zur Absenkung der Sauerstoff-Konzentration im bodennahen Wasser führt.
Meine Muscheln sind nach und nach verhungert (2 Jahre haben da gereicht). Da man sie jederzeit nachkaufen kann, hat man auch die Chance, mal Nachwuchs bei Bitterlingen zu bekommen. Hier musst Du entscheiden, was Du willst. Ein Gartenteich hat halt Grenzen. Eine ist die Simulation eines Flusses (trotz aller Technik), und damit verbunden sind die Lebensbedingungen für die Bewohner. Man muß seinen Teich als "stehendes" Gewässer begreifen, alles andere ist unrealistisch.


----------



## Eriberto (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo Rolf,
besten Dank für Dein Statement.
Dieses Jahr werde ich ohnehin, so denn alles glatt geht, lediglich den Teich fertigstellen (Folie rein, vermörteln, abbinden lassen, Wasser rein, Algenblüte, Pflanzen rein, __ Schnecken und Wasserflöhe rein) und weiteren Fauna-Besatz auf das nächste Frühjahr vertagen. So habe ich reichlich Zeit, den Teich auf mich wirken zu lassen und mir Gedanken über einen tierischen Besatz zu machen... und das Gewässer darf sich in Ruhe 'einfahren'.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2016)

_Eile mit Weile - _find ich gut


----------



## Eriberto (28. Juni 2016)

Kurzes Update: nach reiflicher Überlegung habe ich mich entschlossen, die Schweißarbeiten selbst auszuführen.
Hintergrund: egal, wer es denn macht, ich komme nicht umhin, Wasser einzufüllen, um eine Dichtigkeit zu gewährleisten. Garantie würde mir kaum was nützen, da ich ja noch vermörteln werde und darauf, bzw. auf diese Kombi wohl kaum jemand eine Garantie geben würde. Es geht um ca. 3-5 Scheißnähte, je nachdem, ob ich in den Ecken 'falte' oder schweißen muss, weil mir die Falten in den Teich 'aufgehen'.
Im Rahmen der Haussanierung habe ich so manches gelernt, von dem ich zuvor keinen blassen Schimmer hatte (Wände verputzen, Beton gießen, Schalung bauen, Fussboden (Massivholzparkett) verlegen und schleifen und ölen usw.), insofern sehe ich das 'Verschweißen lernen' als weitere Herausforderung.

Kurzum: Steinel Heißluftschweißgerät, nebst Andrückrolle und Reduzier-, sowie Breitschlitzdüse ist bestellt. Folie werde ich bei Teichbedarf Wilke in Nordstemmen direkt abholen (ca. 30km entfernt) und gleich ein paar Reststücke mitnehmen und zu Hause ordentlich üben.

Ich halte euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden.
Gruß
Florian


----------

